# κρινολίνα και μπανέλες



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2010)

Θα την χαρακτήριζα «ερώτηση μόδας» (με μια σχετική ευρύτητα στην έννοια «μόδα»): 







Είναι δόκιμο να πούμε _*μπανέλες*_ και τα σύρματα στον σκελετό του κρινολίνου;


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2010)

Αν είναι _μπανέλες / μπαλένες_, δηλαδή από το στόμα της φάλαινας, να την πεις έτσι. Αν δεν είναι, να την πεις _*έλασμα*_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2010)

Επειδή (ως άσχετος με τα κρινολίνα ) μπερδεύτηκα λίγο από το ΛΚΝ:
*μπαλένα η* [baléna] & *μπανέλα η *[banéla] Ο25 : 1. καθεμιά από τις λεπτές ελαστικές πλάκες από κεράτινη ουσία που βρίσκονται, όπως τα δόντια, στο επάνω σαγόνι ορισμένων φαλαινών. *2. * έλασμα από την παραπάνω ουσία από πλαστικό *ή από μέταλλο* για διάφορες χρήσεις: Οι μπαλένες χρησιμοποιούνται ως εξαρτήματα για στήριξη σε γιακάδες πουκαμίσων, κορσέδες, σουτιέν *κτλ*.​


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2010)

Επειδή εγώ μέσα στα κρινολίνα μεγάλωσα, ήθελα να πω ότι, αν έχεις κάποια αμφιβολία για το υλικό, πες τα _ελάσματα_ για να είσαι μέσα. Οι μεταφραστές στις εγκυκλοπαίδειες κάνουν αυτή τη στροφή. Αν στο κείμενό σου δεν έχεις _whalebone_, δες το συντηρητικά.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 26, 2010)

Εγώ ξέρω ότι αυτά τα ελάσματα τα λένε μπανέλες, ακόμα κι αν δεν είναι από whalebone. Έτσι τα έλεγαν τότε που φορούσαν οι γυναίκες τα λαστέξ και τους κορσέδες, έτσι τα λένε και για τα πουκάμισα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2010)

κρινολίνο + μπανέλα

Άλλη φορά θα κάνω πρώτα την έρευνά μου
Άλλη φορά θα κάνω πρώτα την έρευνά μου
Άλλη φορά θα κάνω πρώτα την έρευνά μου
Άλλη φορά θα κάνω πρώτα την έρευνά μου
...
Άλλη φορά θα κάνω πρώτα την έρευνά μου

Και εύρημα από κάποιον nickel


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2010)

Ομολογώ ότι τότε που μεγάλωνα μέσα στα κρινολίνα, δεν έδειχνα τη δέουσα επιμέλεια περί τα ορολογικά, γι' αυτό είμαι τόσο επιφυλακτικός.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2010)

*bustle*

Ενώ αργεί πολύ η Μαίρη Κουάντ :) (αλλά ξεμπλέκουμε  σιγά σιγά από τα κρινολίνα), μήπως ξέρει κάποιος/κάποια πώς λεγόταν στην πιάτσα αυτό εδώ το bustle (_μαξιλαράκι ανασηκώματος του πίσω μέρους της φούστας_ το λέει περιγραφικά η Magenta);





_φωτό από εδώ​_


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2010)

Ως «άτομο βικτοριανής παιδείας» που είχε πει κάποιος, αλλά κυρίως επειδή είχα κάνει τότε το «χόουμγουερκ», τη λένε _*τουρνούρα*_. Θα τη βρεις στην εγκ. του Δρανδάκη, θα τη βρεις και σε μετάφραση παλιάς συνέντευξης του Λόρκα (αλλά μη με ρωτήσεις τι έγραφε στα ισπανικά). Μπορώ όμως να σου πω ότι είναι _*tournure*_ στα γαλλικά. Δες και το _πισωφούσκωμα_, σαν ερμήνευμα έστω.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 27, 2010)

Το έχω ρωτήσει κι εγώ το bustle, αν θυμάστε, http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=49718#post49718
και μάλιστα πρόσφατα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Το έχω ρωτήσει κι εγώ το bustle, αν θυμάστε, http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=49718#post49718
> και μάλιστα πρόσφατα.



  Πάλι δεν έψαξα σωστά, πάλι δεν έψαξα σωστά! Πάντως, όποιος ρωτήσει για τη μίνι φούστα υπόσχομαι να μην το ξεχάσω!


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 27, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πάλι δεν έψαξα σωστά, πάλι δεν έψαξα σωστά! Πάντως, όποιος ρωτήσει για τη μίνι φούστα υπόσχομαι να μην το ξεχάσω!


Don't beat yourself up, κι εγώ το κάνω πολύ συχνά.


----------



## Constantina (Jun 27, 2010)

Γεια σας, γεια σας!

Συμφωνεί και ο κατάλογος της έκθεσης _Ενδύεσθαι_ του Μουσείου Μπενάκη, με μια μικρή διαφορά στην κατάληξη: τουρνούρ*ι*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 28, 2010)

Καλημέρα,

και γχρμφχχχ... αντί να προχωράμε, γυρίζουμε πιο πίσω με ακόμη δύο σχετικούς όρους (που αμφιβάλλω καν αν θα λέγονται κάπως διαφορετικά στα ελληνικά πέρα από (επίσης) κρινολίνα --θα ήταν ευχάριστη έκπληξη):

Οι πρόγονοι του κρινολίνου του 19ου αιώνα (λέει το κείμενό μου) ήταν:

το *farthingale*, που ανάγεται στη μόδα του 14ου και 15ου αιώνα, με ισπανικές, γαλλικές κ.ά. παραλλαγές -- η Ματζέντα δίνει *ενδυμ. *(σκελετός τον οποίο περιβάλλει) κρινολίνο

το *pannier* του 18ου αιώνα, από τη γαλλική λέξη για το καλάθι («πανέρι») --εδώ η Ματζέντα δεν βοηθάει με τα κάνιστρα και τα κοφίνια και τα πανέρια της. Είναι άραγε το φουρό ή κάποιος πρόγονός του;


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Το _κρινολίνο_ πέρασε στα ελληνικά, εξελληνίστηκε, κλίνεται. Τα άλλα δεν τους ήταν γραφτό να κάνουν καριέρα εδώ. Το _πανιέ_ έχει εμφανιστεί μεταγραμμένο, αλλά και μεταφρασμένο σε _κάνιστρο_. Το άλλο, εκείνο το εξαγγλισμένο _verdugada_, δεν ξέρω αν έχει επιχειρήσει κανείς να το μεταγράψει, αλλά, κατά το _φαρδίνι_, θα το έκανα _φαρδιγκάλι_! Και δεν θα το μετέφραζα, αφού φαντάζομαι, θα υπάρχει περιγραφή. Αλλά, αν θεωρείς ότι οι αναγνώστες σου έχουν την περιέργεια, κρατάς τα αγγλικούλια κάπου.


----------

